# Help with switch machine space.



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

It was inevitable. 

Working on the my new micro, I have discovered myself in a situation where I have no space for a conventional switch machine. Ops.










I know I am not the first person to have this problem. Anybody got any bright ideas to help with the middle switch?

(Also the micro is coming along great, will have pictures and probably video soon!)

Tom


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Assuming mounting it on the outside of the switch won't work, how about going all the way beyond the curve section? A piece of wire run through holes drilled in the curve's ties should work. 

Or under the table.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes..., mount the machine to the other side of the turnout along the straight track. It can be on either side.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

That's Kind of simple one to do.. 
We did one like that a few yr's ago on one of our Fri. night live shows. 

1). Mount your manual Switch on the first two bottom ties of your curve track by drilling hose to match the mounting of the Switch Mach. Bolt it up. 

2). Drill a small hole in the first tie of the curve track on an angle so you can insert a wire thru it. 

3). Find you a pc. of small Guitar or Piano wire and insert it thru the hole in the first tie. 

4). Make small hook on each end of the wire after finding the link you need for the throw. Hook on to the holes on the switch thro bar and other end to the manual switch mach. thro bar. 

5). I see you have mounting extension on your Manual Sw. Mach... so you can slot them for the throw adj. if needed. ( The Guitar or Piano wire will bend for the small angle throw.) 


See a Paintshop view.. Only thing I had right now to show with.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For manual operation a short piece of choke cable would work here. Lawn mower throttle cables also. These are just piano wire in a flexible conduit.


For electric/remote operation, a servo would fit in here nicely and there is a removable servo in the Train-Li DC/DCC switch machine.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Another possible supplier of parts is a local R/C airplane Hobby Store. You will be surprised at the amount of bell cranks and cable systems available that can be used for mechanical connections.


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I figured I was moving toward a cable solution somehow and there are some great ideas here. 

Obviously I can't put the machine on the other side of the turnout because there isn't enough layout. 

Wire in tubing/lawn mower choke sounds promising. If it works I might run both the upper and middle switches all the way back to the control area and install the throws there. Convince. 

Thx again, -Tom


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dennis Cherry on 01 May 2013 06:04 AM 
Another possible supplier of parts is a local R/C airplane Hobby Store. You will be surprised at the amount of bell cranks and cable systems available that can be used for mechanical connections. .......................................................................................................................................................................................

Like Dennis said R/C Hobbys stores. .. this is where we got some of our ideas on throw from the 50th.









Also use the Remote Machines in tight places with rods too.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There are other throws possible. John, aka Totalwrecker, has a bent piece of wire in between the two movable rails on the switch. A simple flick of the rails moved the points to the desired position. Unfortunately, I did not get any pictures of his mechanism, but if you are interested, I'm sure that he can provide pictures and help. I have a different system that I copied from one used by Jim Stapleton, aka Dr. Rivet. It used a piece of brass rod and two spikes placed in a tie. To throw the switch, simply lift the rod from one spike to the other. Here are a couple of pictures of this system. I like it, I have replaced all of my mechanical throws with this.




















There are two bends in the rod at each end. The first bend is 90 degrees down at each end. The second bend is about 1/4" down from the first bend. It is 90 degrees to the side. One end is bent to the left and the other to the right. It stays in place. Otherwise the bar might and will pull out.

Both this system and John's fit down in between the rails and are below the rail head, so that they don't interfere with coupler or anything else hanging down from cars and engines. Both of these are inexpensive and easy.

Chuck


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Switch master makes a nice under the table machine. 

Don


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Using a spring from a safety pin....


----------

